# 15 Absurdly Expensive Things You Can Buy on Amazon.com



## Andrew Green (Feb 16, 2007)

http://senselist.com/2007/02/15/15-absurdly-expensive-things-you-can-buy-on-amazoncom/


----------



## Carol (Feb 16, 2007)

:lfao: :lfao: 

Just finished reading the user reviews for the $39,995 sensory deprivation chamber...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 16, 2007)

Brain Research - Combined Subscription 
Price: $21,340.00  
WOW oh please oh please sign me up


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 16, 2007)

Honorable mention please this is what I want

An Old Timer Junior 3 Blade Pocket Knife for *$895,200.00* 

This has got to be the most expensive 3 blade pocket knife in the world


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 16, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> :lfao: :lfao:
> 
> Just finished reading the user reviews for the $39,995 sensory deprivation chamber...



hell, carol, i can get you a reasonable facsimile of total sensory deprivation with the better part of a $29 bottle of whiskey.

but only if you promise to share.


----------



## tellner (Feb 17, 2007)

That pocket knife had damned well better be made out of solid polonium


----------

